# Snow bite on the Au Sable



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished Thurs/Fri, and did pretty good on Atlantic salmon. I didn’t fish steel much, and put most of my effort for the salmos.

The run is past peak, but still fair numbers around. All stages of the spawn are currently present, with a few late, new fish showing up still.

I landed a very nice steelhead and went 1-2 on Atlantic’s opening day. Friday didn’t find any steel, but went 6-8 on Atlantic’s. By far my best outing for them. Not sure if it was the snow or what. Spawnbags under a bobber was, and has been, my mainstay for these fish all fall. Love having them around if steel are tough!





  








EC4D7EF4-5D66-446A-81C7-D80148D9CEC5




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018











  








AC6110C5-FDA1-47CB-AC31-83D17A0206D3




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018












  








E08AD21F-4D22-439E-A49D-A47CBA575E27




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018











  








76A2804A-2B62-4DE0-81C6-CCD08D2BBA1E




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018











  








C30AB019-9A62-49D8-82B9-40B7C1D8ED84




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018











  








C8A222F2-2158-4D7C-8D10-633F7BFE7965




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018











  








2B79088F-61D7-447D-A8D8-0E42203725CB




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018











  








D651F07F-3019-469A-938C-677575780B0C




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 17, 2018


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished Thurs/Fri, and did pretty good on Atlantic salmon. I didn’t fish steel much, and put most of my effort for the salmos.
> 
> The run is past peak, but still fair numbers around. All stages of the spawn are currently present, with a few late, new fish showing up still.
> 
> ...


Those fish look so awesome! Nice job!


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Great pictures, those Atlantic's are beautiful looking fish. Even those dark, beat up fish look awesome. Nice job!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

WOW! Nice day fishing! Congratulations!


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you eaten one yet Jon? I'm curious how they are as table fare.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I haven’t eaten one; not a big fish eater. Spring would be deal for eating. I’ve kept a couple hens, and froze the heads. Most have been released.

They’re a cool fish. Visually, they are very entertaining. They can be so weird, so frustrating, so aggressive. I’ve patterned a couple things from fishing them. Some fights are rather dull; some pretty good. Obviously they’re not at their best in the fall. They’ve most certainly changed the game on the AS! Some more pics from Friday:





  








F54BD572-AB9A-48D1-B9CA-100A1B7212C2




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 18, 2018











  








66F17D8A-B063-4458-962A-3027610297B3




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 18, 2018











  








4AE649E0-2A24-40C9-8040-87356D7F17BE




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 18, 2018











  








C1370E22-5E49-4B83-B765-585885E5E0FC




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 18, 2018











  








D66FCD28-0D0D-4AA7-A033-D0A293E1FE38




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Nov 18, 2018


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

They fight that way on the big lake too. Some come right in and then go nuts right at the boat. Others are a great fight the whole time.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Those are some great looking Atlantics and love seeing photos! Such a good run this fall!!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Your right the snow bite was awesome on the Au Sable on Friday! We were up stream in the Big Waters and streamer fished the afternoon after deer hunting. Saw some huge browns chasing and landed 3. Something about that day the fish liked.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Your right the snow bite was awesome on the Au Sable on Friday! We were up stream in the Big Waters and streamer fished the afternoon after deer hunting. Saw some huge browns chasing and landed 3. Something about that day the fish liked.


See a lot of fish pics but those a re two really nice shots!


----------



## fishondave (Feb 23, 2005)

Saw you Thursday morning. Had a good time on AuSable, lost a nice Steele and my buddy and I each caught our first Atlantic Salmon.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

fishondave said:


> Saw you Thursday morning. Had a good time on AuSable, lost a nice Steele and my buddy and I each caught our first Atlantic Salmon.
> View attachment 343547
> View attachment 343549
> View attachment 343547
> ...


Looks like you got 7 to me! lol
Nice job.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reports guys.


----------



## mike1968 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you for reports and pictures,


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Are the Atlantic's available in AuSable all winter similar to Steelhead? Curious if they hold, or run in and out with conditions ?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Brougham said:


> Are the Atlantic's available in AuSable all winter similar to Steelhead? Curious if they hold, or run in and out with conditions ?


They’re still in there, and will be through spring. Fish slow water, and not just deep holes.


----------



## BendingTips (Mar 7, 2019)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished Thurs/Fri, and did pretty good on Atlantic salmon. I didn’t fish steel much, and put most of my effort for the salmos.
> 
> The run is past peak, but still fair numbers around. All stages of the spawn are currently present, with a few late, new fish showing up still.
> 
> ...


I'm going canoeing from alcona to lower cooke dam w/ my son for a few days in july (before the big race) we are after the smallies pike and walleye. I haven't been on the au sable in over a decade but it's always been a great memory.... any advice so my son can put some of those memories in his head??? The au sable is such an amazing area!


----------

